# Opinion on KW Cages



## bissonne (Mar 31, 2015)

I am considering the 3 level Bunny Villa cage from KWcages.com
Has anyone purchased one of these?
The dimensions are 42 x 24 x 22 and it comes in either 2 level or 3.
This is what I would be keeping my bunny in during the day while I am at work and when I go to bed to keep it safe. It is similar to the Leith Petworks bunny adode, but I like the villa by kw because it's all metal rather than has wood that could possibly get bacteria if its peed on.
Any opinions on the bunny villa from KW greatly appreciated.
I haven't got the bunny yet, but it would be a dwarf size.


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 1, 2015)

I took a look at those cages -- I assume you meant their "house rabbit" cages? The size you mention would have a floor space of about 7 square feet. I would consider that quite small for that much time spent in the cage. (The upper levels don't quite count since bunny can only access one level at a time.) 

That size cage, for instance, would not allow bunny to binky or run. Dwarf rabbits are also typically higher in energy, so they need at least as much space as larger rabbits. The larger the cage, the better for bunny. 

That site has exercise pens that would make a larger cage for less money. Though you could probably find nicer looking x-pens for less on Amazon. 

Here is a sample of a exercise pen being used as a cage (made larger by making use of an existing wall).


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Apr 1, 2015)

ooo ... now at where can I buy those fence/ cage section(s) ... ??


----------



## Lady_TOX (Apr 1, 2015)

you can also make a NIC cage, there very easy to make and you choose how it looks. Just look them up or ask on here.  this was my rabbits cage


----------



## majorv (Apr 1, 2015)

KW Cages makes good quality cages, but they can be expensive. The others gave you some cheaper alternatives that would work.


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 1, 2015)

Lokin4AReason said:


> ooo ... now at where can I buy those fence/ cage section(s) ... ??


 
Are you asking about the exercise pen that I posted a picture of?
If so, you can find them here:
http://www.amazon.com/Midwest-Black-E-Coat-Exercise-Pen/dp/B000H904WI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373854698&sr=8-1&keywords=midwest+exercise+pen

don't go less than 30" in height.


----------

